

 Given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow. - vpsingh
http://99tests.com/blog/given-enough-eyeballs-all-bugs-are-shallow-why-crowdsourced-testing-makes-sense/

======
lostlogin
The first and only comment below the article is savage. 15 Sept: Aaron, DC Sep
15: Too bad you didn’t have this article and all its spelling mistakes crowd-
sourced. Imagine how much better it would be if you actually paid people for
their time!? And what’s with hiring 99tests (for money) but exhorting
developers to work for free. Hypocrites.

